# JOHOR BAHRU | Bandar MSC Cyberport Development News



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Bandar MSC Cyberport*
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MSC_Cyberport










Bandar MSC Cyberport, the ICT flagship of Iskandar Malaysia, is a new mixed development project to be developed on a 150-acre freehold land in Indahpura, Kulai which has been identified as the MSC Malaysia Cybercity in Johor. It is located within the area of Kulai and Senai, about 35 kilometres north-west of Johor Bahru city centre and surrounded by a number of established and on-going residential developments.

The proposed Bandar MSC Cyberport will be developed in 3 phases, starting from 2009 over a 8-year period with an estimated Gross Development Value (GDV) of USD341 Million (RM1.16 Billion). Phase 1 will cover 31.24 acre and its GDV is estimated at USD135 Million (RM460 Million). The phase 1 development is expected to commence by 2009 and complete by end of 2011.

MSC Cyberport had recently signed a MoU with Sunil Mantri Realty Ltd, a leading Special Economic Zones Developer from India. About USD100 Million (RM324 Million) investment is expected to be injected from the Mumbai-based property developer to develop, construct and market Bandar MSC Cyberport in Kulai.

Bandar MSC Cyberport is designed to have world-class infrastructure and clustering effect that would create the enabling environment for technopreneurs to nurture and businesses to grow. It will be the place to work, live and play whereby business, living, environment and recreational activities seamlessly converge within a vibrant IT Cybercity. Strategically located at the meeting point of the North-South Highway and Second Link Highway, Bandar MSC Cyberport is accessible approximately half an hour away from Singapore and a 3-hour drive from Kuala Lumpur.

Besides its convenient accessibility, Bandar MSC Cyberport will offer quality facilities and state of art infrastructure which includes service apartments, commercial & office space, R&D centres, cyber incubators and transport hub. Living in the new township will offer a new lifestyle of interactive convenience with a fully networked community with broadband access and wireless local area network.

*Bandar MSC Cyberport Phase 1, Kulai*
Developer: Sunil Mantri Ltd of India, MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd and Kumpulan Prasarana Rakyat Johor 
Development Value: RM1.16 billion 
Architect: ATSA ARCHITECTS SDN BHD
Website: www.cyberport.cc


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*MSC Cyberport City*
Iskandar Development, Johor
http://www.atsaarchitects.com/atsa_web/videos_image/cybercity/cybercity.html


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Iskandar Malaysia To Have MSC Cyberport In Kulai*










JOHOR BAHARU -- MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd will develop an MSC Cyberport, the first Malaysian Cybercity, at Indah Pura in Kulai, which will be a city under Iskandar Malaysia, Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman said on Tuesday.

The co-chairman of the Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA Malaysia) said the project will be a joint venture between MSC Cyberport and Kumpulan Prasarana Rakyat Johor (KPRJ), a wholly-owned subsidiary of the state government.

"Phase 1 of the project will have a gross development value (GDV) of around RM460 million and will commence by the end of this year and be completed by the end of 2011," he said before witnessing the signing of a memorandum of understanding (MoU) between IRDA Malaysia and MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd.

The chief executive officer of MSC Cyberport, Ganesh Kumar Bangah, said Bandar MSC Cyberport will be developed over eight years with an estimated overall GDV of RM1.16 billion.

The first phase of the project on 33 acres, he said, is expected to be ready in parcels by 2010 and will be fully completed by 2011.

He also disclosed that MSC Cyberport will sign an MoU with a foreign developer next week on the development of Bandar MSC Cyberport.

The foreign firm, according to him, has wide experience in developing special IT economic zones in India and elsewhere.

On another note, Bangah said that since Johor was awarded MSC Malaysia status in August 2006, 50 companies in the state have attained MSC Malaysia status with another 100 in the pipeline to attain the status. 

"These 50 companies today hire an estimated 1,500 knowledge workers both in and outside Menara MSC Cyberport. These companies serve not only local and regional but also global customers from as far as the United Kingdom to as close as Indonesia and Singapore," he added. 

The occupancy of Menara MSC Cyberport today, according to him, has also increased, from a mere 30 percent occupancy in 2006 before attaining the MSC Malaysia status to about 80 to 85 percent today. 

With the influx of new investments in MSC Cyberport Johor, this building is expected to be fully occupied by next year, said Bangah.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*All you need to know about Iskandar Malaysia*
Thursday May 21, 2009
By NELSON BENJAMIN

JOHOR BARU: Iskandar Malaysia’s Open Day at the CitySquare Shopping Complex concourse area from May 22 to 24 will be three days of informative fun.

Themed A Vision for All the Open Day will serve as a platform for the public to find out everything they want to know about developments in Iskandar Malaysia and how it will benefit them and future generations.

Organised by Iskandar Regional Development Authority (IRDA), the event is open to the public from 10am to 9pm daily.

The company’s CEO Harun Johari said the local community was the priority and IRDA’s goal was to provide the information needed to foster a better understanding of Iskandar Malaysia’s vision.

“The project is focused on striking a balance between the human and physical aspects while promoting a sustainable environment where all can live, work and play,” Harun said.

“Visitors will see how the project can provide a stable environment for socio-economic growth in areas such as infrastructure, the environment and safety,” he added.

During the event, the public will be entertained by local artistes and interactive activities that promise knowledge and fun.

Other than showcasing the developments in Iskandar Malaysia, the Open Day will highlight social projects facilitated by IRDA under the Ninth Malaysia Plan and how investments will create jobs in sectors like health, tourism, education, creative industries and logistics.

Mentri Besar Datuk Abdul GhaniOthman will launch the event with IRDA as the main exhibitor.

Other exhibitors include Iskandar Investment Berhad, UEM Land Berhad, Johor Corp, Port of Tanjung Pelepas, Senai Airport, *MSC Cyberport*, the police and the Fire and Rescue Department.

For more information on the Open Day, visit www.iskandarmalaysia.com.my


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Bandar MSC Cyberport Phase 1, Kulai
Developer: Sunil Mantri Ltd of India, MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd and Kumpulan Prasarana Rakyat Johor ::: Development Value: RM1.16 billion ::: Website: www.cyberport.cc


----------



## manaff (Jun 15, 2010)

nazrey. interesting stuff you got there. 

btw, do you know what is the current status of this development? Any pictures?


----------



## edupet (Mar 26, 2004)

Currently ATSA preparing building plan, most of the design consider final as per images above. Target to submit building plan on november due to few EIA TIA issue.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Wow..new design was update automatically here!


----------



## Guccisale (Aug 7, 2010)

The residences above the hotel on the 31st through 44th floors, will include large 1,000 sf ft one bedrooms, 1,500-1,800 sq ft two bedrooms and 2,500 plus three bedrooms. The penthouse levels from the 45th to the 52nd floor will have ten foot ceilings. The 53rd and 54th floors will feature 3,300-4,500 sq ft Tower Suites.


----------



## cc80cc80 (Jan 16, 2009)

I'd like to visit Malaysia again


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Kulaijaya projects to deliver economic benefits*
Friday February 11, 2011
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/2/11/southneast/8032062&sec=southneast

KULAIJAYA: Large-scale projects being implemented in Kulaijaya will bring physical transformation in the district and economic benefits to the people, said Johor Menteri Besar Datuk Abdul Ghani Othman.

He said these projects included Bandar MSC Cyberport, the Johor Premium Outlets shopping centre in Indahpura and the Hi-Tech Park in Senai.

These projects, which resulted from the efforts of the state government, were expected to be completed this year, he said in his speech at a Chinese New Year reception on Tuesday.

The first phase of Bandar MSC Cyberport is being developed at a cost of RM500 million by MSC Cyberport Sdn Bhd.

Johor Premium Outlets is a joint development by the Genting Group and Simon Property Group of Indianapolis, United States, at a cost of RM150 million.

The Senai Hi-Tech Park is being developed by Senai High-Tech Park Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Senai Airport Terminal Services Sdn Bhd (SATS) under the MMC Group of Companies, at a cost of RM515 million. – Bernama


----------



## ayee_75 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Kulaijaya - MSC Cyperport City Johor*



nazrey said:


> *Kulaijaya projects to deliver economic benefits*
> Friday February 11, 2011
> http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2011/2/11/southneast/8032062&sec=southneast
> 
> ...


Any progress for this project or still on hold?


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

From *www.fb.com/iskandarmalaysiaworld ©IMFORUM*

_Shared by *Caspian2710*_



Caspian2710 said:


> MSC Cyberport City


----------



## od3n (Jun 18, 2015)

any update on this?


----------



## hakimshukor (Feb 2, 2016)

hello guys. is there any update for this project?


----------

